

Software for Happiness (part 2) - kulkarnic
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?key=pSljT7jP3pc-ef3pT3j7hbg&email=true
Yesterday, I'd posted here a question (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=128714) about what software makes you happy. The number and breadth of comments do seem to have a pattern in them. I want to explore this further, and so have created a form which you could fill out.<p>Your feedback will be appreciated (and conclusions shared at news.yc, of course). Thanks!
======
kulkarnic
This is a continuation of my yesterday's question: What software makes you
happy? (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=128714>). Given the number and
breadth of comments, I certainly think there's a pattern to be discovered
here.

Your opinion is valued!

